# Recommended Exposure time using photopolymer on a UV glass tabletop unit



## Merrony2016 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey guys, switching to Photopolymer this week as I've had enough of the 2 part. Just wondering if anyone had any recommendations for exposure times on this particular unit? If anyone has the same one, that would be grand. Also, I do not have the vacuum function on mine.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Testing is the only way to know for sure. See the link in my sig for a thread on how to do it.


----------

